# Open vs Concealed Carry



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone a proponent of open carry? I have a friend in Georgia who has started to open carry and thinks it's the way to go. He said it's somewhat common up there. With a permit they have the option to carry open or concealed. 

I think I would prefer to keep carrying concealed even if allowed to open carry in Florida. I've noticed a little bit of false sense of security from folks who open carry. They tend to have the attitude that the gun on their side is a magic talisman and will seemingly ward off all evil just by it's presence.

I admit that open carry could prevent an attack from an uncommitted criminal. But if one has let that gun give them a false sense of security, they may just walk into situations that otherwise they may have recognized as potentially dangerous and avoided. If a criminal sees the gun and goes forward with an attack, then they are proabably expeirenced and commited. In this case I would think the odds are high that you would be shot, stabbed, or clubbed before you could draw.

Here's a picture my friend sent me of a guy eating at a Chinese restaurant before he got his permit:











He though it was great that there was an armed citizen there to deter crime in the unlikely event something were to go down. I immediately noticed that this gentlemen decided to sit down with his handgun practically hanging out into the walkway and exposed. Why not sit on the other side of the table were the gun is protected by the wall? From that pic it looks as if someone easily could have disarmed him while he had his back turned chowing down on his Chinese food. Or an active shooter would have pumped a few rounds into his back. That seems like a glaring mistake for someone who has decided to start open carrying a handgun. I can't help but to wonder if the lack of situational awareness he displayed is because of the fact he feels a false sense of security by merely displaying his firearm. 

Interested to get some thoughts. Maybe I'm over thinking it and being a little harsh on the guy, but it seemed like a major screw up to me.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I personally would not choose to open carry - but would support the legality of it for others who wish to do so.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not for it at all. I don't see any upsides and several downsides. I like 'em concealed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here we go again.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Here we go again.


What? Is this a controversial topic around here or something? I'm a greenhorn so you will have to excuse me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/florida-open-carry-petition-80177/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/ccw-open-carry-81082/


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally, I would not open carry. Yes, it may deter someone from possibly committing a crime, but would also immediately place you as a target. For example in the picture, if I was a criminal scoping the place out before I attempted something, he would be the first person I'd take care of. It may be easier for you to draw your weapon, but would also be easier for a criminal to take your gun from you if you were not paying any attention..

With open carry, you would lose the "element of surprise". I wouldn't want that.

I'm not an expert on this, nor do I even have a concealed weapons permit. But that is just my opinion..


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I can see both sides. If open carry were very common, then I could see it seriously deterring crime but I agree that the element of surprise would probably be lost in a situation where using the weapon was needed.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm pro open carry...Also pro concealed carry...I'd like open carry for comfort, I could also carry my 12" 357


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not in favor of open carry for self defense, but it would be nice to be able to open carry when fishing or just mucking about out in the wilderness.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting fer our PFF "expert" to chime in!?! Where's he been?

Personally I don't like open carry, but that's my choice...if you like it and it's made legal good fer ya. Open carry just makes the dirtbag know who to knock out 1st then get their gun....


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

collectorden said:


> I'm not in favor of open carry for self defense, but it would be nice to be able to open carry when fishing or just mucking about out in the wilderness.


I agree...maybe have open carry, and only concealed carry within city limits


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Waiting fer our PFF "expert" to chime in!?! Where's he been?
> 
> Personally I don't like open carry, but that's my choice...if you like it and it's made legal good fer ya. Open carry just makes the dirtbag know who to knock out 1st then get their gun....



I agree. I would rather have it concealed. Don't want them to know I have it.:whistling:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Waiting fer our PFF "expert" to chime in!?! Where's he been?
> 
> Personally I don't like open carry, but that's my choice...if you like it and it's made legal good fer ya. Open carry just makes the dirtbag know who to knock out 1st then get their gun....


Probably fell off that ball and shot his self LOL I would have to be for it just to have a little more free range without being concerned with getting in trouble.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would say concealed carry when in public like the city but open carry went hunting and fishing or other recreational activities of the sort.


----------



## bwartman (Jun 13, 2008)

Let dat bitch hang out......

If it were legal I would conceal. I think an open carry would bring awareness to more people and maybe educate 2 or 3 out of the 330 million.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

my uncle linwood from brunswick ga passed away several years ago, but i remember 30 yrs ago when I was 10-12 yrs old I would stay weekends with him in the summer and he always open carried. he also had a pistol always on the dash, always. He would take us kids out in the woods and shoot 4-10s and 22s. I remember the the 1st time my skinny a$$ shot a 12ga... :whistling:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

collectorden said:


> I'm not in favor of open carry for self defense, but it would be nice to be able to open carry when fishing or just mucking about out in the wilderness.


 
Im not 100% about open carry in the boat but on private land,(maybe public) i know you can open carry, if you are on your own land you can open carry. If you are on public hunting land are you allowed to open carry?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Legalize open carry and let each person make their own decision. If you don't like open carry, then don't. It should be each legal firearm owner's decision to open or conceal carry.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Legalize open carry and let each person make their own decision. If you don't like open carry, then don't. It should be each legal firearm owner's decision to open or conceal carry.


*+1* This is a winner and should end this debate.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

collectorden said:


> I'm not in favor of open carry for self defense, but it would be nice to be able to open carry when fishing or just mucking about out in the wilderness.


Actually you can open carry in florida when fishing, and hunting
This is covered under FS 790.25(3)(h), (j) and (k). "Anyone, while fishing, camping, or hunting....or while going to, or coming from fishing, camping, or hunting is exempt from the prohibition on open carry."


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im a broken record on this particular subject, but the 2nd amenment all ready recognizes our right to carry in any fashion we please, open,concealed or both, it's the damned individual states that hinder our national right?
My home state of Arizona recognizes the citizens right to "keep and bear arms", and an individual is legal to carry open or concealed. I live in the southeastern corner of the state, smack on the Mexican border country, and I can promise you, it is as common to see people carrying open, as it is to see people toting a laptop in Pensacola or anywhere. It just isn't thought of as being "odd" for lack of a better word
You can be in Walmart,or the post office or anywhere folks seem to go, and usually see someone, or several fellas carrying open, and Im sure many more concealed. This is an odd state for sure, and firearms carrying and the use of them, such as the ability to go shoot or target practice where one wants, is the one trouble spot I am not fond of here.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Legalize open carry and let each person make their own decision. If you don't like open carry, then don't. It should be each legal firearm owner's decision to open or conceal carry.


Exactly! Relegalize the 2nd amendment.

The 2nd amendment guarantees each and every one of us the right to keep and bear arms *with out infringement upon that right*. It does not restrict how we are allowed to bear those arms. When a citizenry is required to have a permit or license to exercise their God given constitutional rights it ceases being a right and instantly becomes a privilege that can be stripped away at any time.




And that argument about making yourself a target that is easily taken out first is about as weak an argument as there is. *I ask the promoters of this argument to show me a documented case/incident where a bad guy targeted a person open carrying a firearm in order to take them out before a robbery*. 

Alabama is an open carry state. How often do you hear about a BG taking out someone open carrying?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Alabama is an open carry state. How often do you hear about a BG taking out someone open carrying?


When I am coming from hunting or clearing out shooting lanes, I usually am open carrying. I have never had any problem. I always have either my USP .45 or one of my 1911's. I have been in gas stations on the Southern Bypass in Montgomery at 9:30 at night. I can guarantee that everyone keeps their distance when they see the gun on you. This is not Hollywood where the criminals all fight like Wesley Snipes or Steven Seagal. They see you carrying and they don't want to find out if you are better, more aware, or faster than them. I only open carry on those aforementioned days though. I am typically not in gangland, so it's best not to upset the suburbanites. The whole point is there are different situations that could call for a different type of carry and everyone should have the right to carry whichever way they prefer.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Open carry would allow us to practice semi concealed carry.. i.e. i would not want to openly carry but would like to be able to have a weapon that is full size, in a suitable holster and not worry about the inadvertant exposing of it.. 
rich


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

PompNewbie said:


> Actually you can open carry in florida when fishing, and hunting
> This is covered under FS 790.25(3)(h), (j) and (k). "Anyone, while fishing, camping, or hunting....or while going to, or coming from fishing, camping, or hunting is exempt from the prohibition on open carry."


I wonder about this because in the Blackwater WMA rules it says , " Persons in possession of a valid Concealed Weapon or Firearm License may carry concealed handguns." It doesn't say anywhere that you can open carry a handgun. I asked the FWC can you open carry a handgun on the WMA and they just referred me to this and never said yes or no to open carry of a handgun


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

The subject is usually about handguns but what about the open or concealed carry of a long gun. 

A few links of interest below. I need to read up on the Al laws as our permit is called a pistol permit vs concealed weapon permit. 

http://www.alabamaopencarry.com/

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...n-to-open-carry-tuscaloosans-we-ask-you-tell/

http://forum.pafoa.org/open-carry-144/79060-open-carry-rifle-shotgun.html


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

He was wearing all black and with the amount of ignorant people around here I guarantee that anyone who was questioning what's this guys deal probably thought he must be security or a police officer of some sort.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

PompNewbie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxNigB79tS0


I see that was a strictly political statment, but I think it was reckless and doesn't help the cause at all. Why choose a weapon like that? It had no pratical application to fishing. He has his little girl with him and is inviting a confrontation. Those people walking by him are voters and will remember that when the issue comes up. A side-arm properly holstered would probably have gone unnoticed. 

A criminal would LOVE to get his hands on a gun like that. So here he is casually walking around, fishing gear in hand, with this thing slung over his shoulder. No pratical way to deploy it in a self-defense situation either. A couple of thugs or gang bangers could be all over him before he knew what the hell was going on. So he has done nothing but invite attention to himself and is possibly putting his daughter into harms way unnecessarily.

That kind of thing helps the anti-gun crowd make their case and will only result in gun owners having more rights taken away. What's next to prove the point. I'm taking my grenade launcher fishing because it's my right as an American. Seriously, who the hell fishes with a semi-auto pistol/rifle slung over their shoulder. It would be cumbersome, interfere with casting, and landing fish. Just an idiotic move on his part.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm with reel!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> He was wearing all black and with the amount of ignorant people around here I guarantee that anyone who was questioning what's this guys deal probably thought he must be security or a police officer of some sort.



Yes because most law enforcment officers mount up a semi-auto assault rifle to take their daughters fishing. No one will think anything of it when he pumps 10 quick rounds into that pesky trout that won't quit flopping around.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bama99 said:


> Yes because most law enforcment officers mount up a semi-auto assault rifle to take their daughters fishing. No one will think anything of it when he pumps 10 quick rounds into that pesky trout that won't quit flopping around.


I'm referring to ignorant people that watch movies and believe that's how real life is. When I talk about guns around people that don't have a regular interaction with them, most argainst carrying a gun at all. I believe it's because they fear them. I know that what you said is not a true statement and I agree that law enforcement officers do not do that but other people that don't regularly see guns unless there is a law enforcement officer would more than likely assume he was one. Most people think you can't own an assault rifle unless you are law enforcement or in the military. We gun owners in the real world know that anyone can own a semi auto assault rifle because it is just another rifle.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> I'm referring to ignorant people that watch movies and believe that's how real life is. When I talk about guns around people that don't have a regular interaction with them, most argainst carrying a gun at all. I believe it's because they fear them. I know that what you said is not a true statement and I agree that law enforcement officers do not do that but other people that don't regularly see guns unless there is a law enforcement officer would more than likely assume he was one. Most people think you can't own an assault rifle unless you are law enforcement or in the military. We gun owners in the real world know that anyone can own a semi auto assault rifle because it is just another rifle.


I agree some may think he is law enforcement, but I imagine others realize he is not as well. My point is that carrying a weapon in that manner and situation is not a way to educate the public who is fearful of guns. If more people started doing it, I believe it would backfire and we would end up having more public support for restrictive gun laws that we won't like. That tactic is to in your face and people don't like having something shoved down their throats. IMO it only stands to reinforce an already negative opinion these people already have of gun owners. One could make a good and well reasoned argument that open display of that type of firearm in that type of environment is an intimidation tactic.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. I wouldn't want to fish on a bridge next to some guy with a AR across his shoulder. That's just not the place for it. And I am pro gun. Just think what somebody who has never been around guns would think.
That was an in-your-face video and he for sure should not have had his little girl in the picture.
I'm afraid if open-carry were allowed, you would have more of this kind of stuff going on. Some of the mall ninjas would be carrying everything they owned just so they could have show and tell. It wouldn't help the 2nd amendment cause.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If open carry were legal, then he should be allowed to do that. Though all he did was alienate any "on the fence" voters that might have seen him or this video. Although I don't agree with what he did, I would never advocate for OC with any exceptions. You have to take the few dumbass mall ninjas with OC or else you start creating all sorts of loopholes for this current administration and any future one like them.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I Have lived in Ga all my life. I do not think it (open carry) is "somewhat common" here. Maybe a rifle in a gun rack but thats different. I think it draws negative attention from the anti gun public.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Lived in Alabama the first 38 years of my life. Hardly ever saw anyone open carry.
Most CC with a permit due to the fact that you had to have a permit to carry in a vehicle


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

oatmeal1 said:


> I Have lived in Ga all my life. I do not think it (open carry) is "somewhat common" here. Maybe a rifle in a gun rack but thats different. I think it draws negative attention from the anti gun public.


I agree, but if you have a permit it is legal in the state of Georgia. I grew up in Georgia and don't remember seeing people open carry handguns. But me and my friends walked down our neighborhood street with .22s and shotguns over our shoulders on our way to the woods. No one thought a thing about it. Just some kids going hunting. Now days I imagine it would be looked upon different. 

Maybe that law is only a few years old and that's why you haven't seen much of it yet. It wasn't more than a couple of days after he told me about the law that he sent me the pic of the guy at the Chinese restaurant. It can't be that rare.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I agree. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. I wouldn't want to fish on a bridge next to some guy with a AR across his shoulder. That's just not the place for it. And I am pro gun. Just think what somebody who has never been around guns would think.
> That was an in-your-face video and he for sure should not have had his little girl in the picture.
> I'm afraid if open-carry were allowed, you would have more of this kind of stuff going on. Some of the mall ninjas would be carrying everything they owned just so they could have show and tell. It wouldn't help the 2nd amendment cause.


Good point. You saying you would not want to be next to him fishing got me to thinking about how he had the firearm secured. Modern handguns have many redundant safety systems to keep them from inadvertently discharging when dropped. An AR-15 does not have the same safety features. I wonder if he had one in the chamber with the safety on. Not safe at all in that environment.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bama99 said:


> I agree some may think he is law enforcement, but I imagine others realize he is not as well. My point is that carrying a weapon in that manner and situation is not a way to educate the public who is fearful of guns. If more people started doing it, I believe it would backfire and we would end up having more public support for restrictive gun laws that we won't like. That tactic is to in your face and people don't like having something shoved down their throats. IMO it only stands to reinforce an already negative opinion these people already have of gun owners. One could make a good and well reasoned argument that open display of that type of firearm in that type of environment is an intimidation tactic.


I agree with that. I thought you though I thought he was and officer. Missunderstanding on my part lol


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> My point is that carrying a weapon in that manner and situation is not a way to educate the public who is fearful of guns. If more people started doing it, I believe it would backfire and we would end up having more public support for restrictive gun laws that we won't like. That tactic is to in your face and people don't like having something shoved down their throats. IMO it only stands to reinforce an already negative opinion these people already have of gun owners. One could make a good and well reasoned argument that open display of that type of firearm in that type of environment is an intimidation tactic.


I have an exact opposite view point.

I believe very specifically that because lawful gun owners have voluntarily taken legally owned and carried firearms out of the public eye, and good law abiding gun owners are so damn afraid to let people see them with firearms because of the anti gun lobby shoving anti gun propaganda down peoples throats, the direct result is that we have more and more people supporting restrictive gun laws that we won't like. When non gun owners hear and see nothing but anti gun propaganda and see nothing but criminals using firearms illegally that is what their perception is about all gun owners. After a while perception becomes reality. It's nothing but a good marketing campaign by the anti gunners. No different than the latest Nike commercial and we are simply sitting on the sidelines letting them get their message out to the masses.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with you too bigbulls. When I talk about concealed carry of a pistol to people who are non gun owners or have never been around guns much, they are always puzzled why anyone would want to conceal carry anything? The most prominent questions I get are, "Why do you need to carry a gun everywhere? Are you planning on robbing someone?" , "I've never needed a gun anywhere I've been. Why do you need one?" , " I don't believe in guns and think nobody should ever carry a concealed gun. It's like they are compensating for something." (That one just shows how ignorant people are about guns), "Why carry a gun? I can just call the police and they will protect me." :001_huh:

I could go on and on. Like I said before, non gun owners or people that aren't around guns don't have a real world view of the purpose of guns. They just see them in movies or being used by 'bad guys' to do 'bad things'. It drives me crazy and I try to explain to them why to carry and they never understand why I would want to stand up for myself or whatever when faced with a threat. I don't understand why you wouldn't want to!

I've also found that a lot of people that I know that don't own guns think that if they had a gun in the house, someone will die or get hurt. Mostly death is the answer.

I was talking to my manager at work and she said she don't believe in guns and wishes that nobody could own them. I asked her why? She said because nothing good comes from guns and all they do is cause death. I responded to that with, how many people do you know personally that have been killed by a gun? She said no one. Then I asked her, Now how many people do you know that have been killed by cars? She said I don't know a few? I asked her if guns equal death because they are dangerous and can kill people, you want to do away with guns, yet you know more people that have been killed by cars. Why not do away with cars? She said, Because I need it to get where I am going everyday. I said, so its like a tool you need? She said, Yeah it is a tool I need. I said, well a gun is a tool I need. From hunting to shooting for fun, and even for protection from danger. She said, You are rarely faced with danger that you would need a gun. I said, Alright, well take out your airbags and remove your seat belts in your car. You only need them when you are in danger. She said, I would never do that! You never know when you will get in a car accident and need those to protect you. I kind of laughed to myself and she said, What? I said, You have just proven my point. You never know when you will need a gun to protect you from danger. Just like you choosing to wear your seat belt and have airbags in your car, I would choose to carry a gun to protect myself if the time ever came. I would never want to try to take away your seat belt or airbags in your car, why would you want to take away my guns?

She paused and then said, I guess I never thought of it that way...

Teaching others about guns is something I strive to do ever chance I get.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

well said Deersniper... well said go forth and educate the masses my son


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

PompNewbie said:


> well said Deersniper... well said go forth and educate the masses my son


Thank you Sir! I still have a long life ahead of me and I don't want to have to live it without my guns! Its up to my generation to protect our future rights!


----------

